# eliminating the verticle deviation (for beginners)



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

inspired by bill hays i started shooting at coins tried on a string facing me sideways

found it is much easier to hit the coin if its side is along the vertical axis instead of horizontal

most beginners tend to get less deviation from left to right than up and down

WHY? one major variable is the way you stand, we unintentionally lean back or forward a little bit

a very reliable way to stand upright is by:

$$$ put all your weight on the front foot, heel to the ground(bone supported), then you make sure that leg is DIRECTLY under your body. the back-foot just kind of tip toe to support it's own weight, plus a minor stabilizing role.

by spreading our legs, it is harder to maintain a true horizontal parallel platform because any minor tilt can be easily supported by both legs and not be felt. (i suspect this is why sometimes we are on fire in the first few shots then we get vertical deviation like crazy as the body gets lazy)

but if we stand on just one, center of balance must be achieved or we will get the feeling of falling over.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention this is especially important for INSTINCTIVE shooters, and might NOT affect people who AIM

if i may post the famous Rufus Hussey's video one more time, you can clearly see at 2:25 he is leaning weight on the front leg
and when he does a toss(wingshoot) i suspect he leans on the backfoot


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome tip! I'll give it a shot! (no pun intended!)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree that it is indeed much harder to hit a horizontal plane as opposed to a vertical one. Stance is one thing that I do have to work on. The one thing is that most of my shooting takes place outside and I do not always have a level surface.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I concur. As an archer(longbow), I have found this to be true.

Thanks for pointing this out! Another level of slingshot awareness was just born at FlippinOut!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

That's exactly how I stand (on the front foot). I step with each shot, so I do not fatigue the leg.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm more knowledge.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great tip. Going to try it out...


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent information ,thank you


----------

